# Ragdoll, handmade, Barbara



## Starproms (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

What a sweet little doll! Adorable!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

What a sweetie.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Cute


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

I haven't seen one of those in years! Thanks for the trip down memory lane! You have made a lovely job of her!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Starproms said:


> View attachment 1241834
> 
> View attachment 1241835
> 
> ...


Love her, I always think I would like to make dolls, teddy bear, etc but don’t know what I would do with them when finished. My space is already very crowded,


----------



## gudrunshepherd708 (9 mo ago)

Starproms said:


> View attachment 1241834
> 
> View attachment 1241835
> 
> ...


tshe looks very nice, lovely


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Starproms said:


> View attachment 1241834
> 
> View attachment 1241835
> 
> ...


Adorable


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Absolutely adore your creation


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I love her! You did a marvelous job. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Starproms said:


> View attachment 1241834
> 
> View attachment 1241835
> 
> ...


Very cute.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

She is lovely any little girl will give lots of hugs…


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

A REAL Raggedy Anne.............she is wonerful!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Adorable...lovely work...any little girl will love her too!


----------

